# need your help guys!



## new2audi (Apr 2, 2007)

HEY THERE, NEW HERE BUT I AM FROM CANADA AND AM TRYING TO FIND A CANADIAN SITE, AS I DESPERATELY NEED TO FIND A NEW GAS TANK FOR MY 86 5000. ANY LEADS WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. DO THEY EVEN MAKE AN AFTERMARKET TANK FOR MY CAR? IF NOT WHERE CAN I FIND A DECENT USED ONE? THANKS SO MUCH , I REALLY HOPE YOU CAN HELP ME. ALSO IF THERE IS AN AFTERMARKET TANK I WOULD CONSIDER BUYING AND SHIPPING FROM THE U.S.
REGARDS,
LAWRENCE


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: need your help guys! (new2audi)*

Hey I don't know any canadian sites but try http://www.shokan.com they have all sorts of used audi parts.


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: need your help guys! (new2audi)*

http://www.force5auto.com for a used tank.
What I did was remove my gastank and have it recoated for about $300(removed myself)

























_Modified by Steve Angry at 11:57 AM 4/18/2007_


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: need your help guys! (Steve Angry)*

i had no idea the gas tank was shaped like that.


----------

